# Flounder in the FOG



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/16/2018*
I had the Tim and Bryson group of 2 onboard tonight, with 5 year old Hollis along for the ride. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 5-10mph and slightly low tide levels. The temperature was warm, and was the first night this year where I was comfortable all night in just a t-shirt and jeans. With the warm temps/cool water, fog was an immediate problem, setting in just after dark. The flounder were very scattered tonight, with small groups of 2-3 fish here and there, with no steady action. We were picky with the size fish we gigged tonight, passing on a bunch of "barely keeper" fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 black drum. The flounder were all in the 14-18" range, with most 16-18".

*Upcoming open dates:*
*February: 19, 20, 25, 26, 27*
* March: 1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-6, 8-12, 15-20, 22-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


*The new Night Stalker T-shirts are here!!*
 Short sleeve T's available in Men's size M, L, XL, 2XL. 
Colors: Black, Light Gold, Orange, Light Red, Blue

 Long Sleeve shirts available in Men's size L and XL. 
Colors: Black, Sand 

Pink short sleeve Women's cut T's available in size S, M, L, XL

Price: $20 shipped(USPS), or $10 on the night of your trip/ pick up in person.

If you want shirts shipped, please call Capt. Rick to arrange shipping/payment. Credit cards accepted over the phone...


----------

